# Best AMD processor for Gaming



## DeltaBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey sup guys, i have a pretty high end rig, just got my new mother board the evga nforce4 sli edition, but found out that its AMD based, now im wondering which AMD processor u guys recommend, a high end one that can handle gaming with no problem, rite now i have the Inter DDR 3.00Ghz, so something similiar would be ok too...tnx dudes


----------



## mountcarlmore (Apr 13, 2006)

well, whats your budget?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

hmm around 250-300 (mind u this is in Canadian Dollars) also will sell the processor i have now, whcih i have no idea how much i can get for, but either way something similiar to the intel processor i have now, if not a little higher


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

for about 220 US $ (im guessing) i would try the AMD 3700+ or maby the 3800+ if you have the budget.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

is that the highest end for the AMD, is there a forum that i can check out for AMD processors, i hear about the operton, wats that all about, and the 3800 is that better or similiar to the intel processor i have now, Pentium D 3.0 Dual Core (its somethig like that)


----------



## mountcarlmore (Apr 13, 2006)

if you multi-task, the pd is faster than a regular 3800, not the dual core version which is around 300 us, so higher than your 250-300cnd budget, but for gaming the regular 3800 is faster.


----------

